# New Member to the Aquadive club!



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Just received today The Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100 DLC and jeeez Louise!! HAWTNESS!!

This was a totally unexpected thing (how else could it be..lol), I have been eying these watches for sometime now but they were out of my range. I fell in love with the killer vintage case and thought how nice it would be to add one to the collection. Fast forward, found a great deal on one from a fellow WIS, who is also from up here in the land of beaver and beer, and jumped on it.

Sits on the wrist saddle like it was meant to be, the 100 is not to big not to small. Curious how much bigger the 300 would look (my wrist is 7 1/4"). Either way the vintage case is so dam sexy words cannot describe it. The Black DLC coating is the best I've seen, and is the best in my collection. The dial and dial markings are HOT, the chrome border on the markers and hands give just enough bling and elegance to the watch. Can't say much more about the best rubber in the biz, the Thrilla in Manilla Vanilla black Isofrane with DLC RS buckle with aquadive stamp. Got a bonus black/orange stitch mustang strap from panatime from the seller as shown in the pics. I swapped back the Isofrane for now until I can find a nice DLC buckle to go on the leather.

The lume.....sick! Has the lumed bezel markings on the ceramic bezel. Theb ezel action is exactly like another member's review described it....like a combination lock.....The 120 click click bezel is butter! ZERO play locks solid!

Showed it to a coworker who knows about my addiction and his jaw dropped. He said in person looked WAYYY better than pics I showed him on the net. He was impressed! He even said he like it better then another DLC coated diver I have which was his fav, but now the Aqaudive is his new fav.

This timepiece is defintiely grail material and you get a lot of watch for the investment. I LOVE this thing and am definitely glad I added it to my tool box of divers.

Enjoy the pics

Danny


----------



## amckiwi (Jul 20, 2012)

Welcome aboard Danny

I have the BS300 on same sized wrist as you have and it wears large but not overbearing (well to me anyways)

Stu


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Well sir I am green with rnvy, I have the BS 100 SS and bronze and the model 77 but you in my opinion have the cream of the Aquadive crop. Wear it well and enjoy.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

What a great piece. Glad you were able to attain it with the help of a fellow wis. wear it well!!!


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Great pics Danny. I have been thinking of getting a BS100 for some time. Looks great on your wrist which just happens to be the same size as mine, so the pics are helpful! Thanks for posting and congrats.


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Double post


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Very nice pick up Danny!


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Great watch Danny


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Welcome aboard Danny!These Aqudives are very addicting..... I highly suggest a SS BS300:-!My wrist is 7 1/4" as well and the BS300 fits perfectly







BTW.... Excellent photosCheersShannon


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks floks. I havent ben able to keep this off my wrist since I got it. Such a fantastic watch.

Shannon - I am ever so tempted to add a 300. The bronze is another great one as well!

So many watches so little $$ :-s


----------



## DrAnesthesiaTX (Apr 19, 2011)

I feel ya; I got my first Aquadive bronze bs100 today. She's a beaut. Just finished polishing it with some Eagle 1 Nano Polish (from any auto shop). Now I can let it patina like she was a virgin. My other watches are going to get lonely. Looks like they will be out of the rotation schedule for awhile until I am satiated with my Aquadive honey. The brown isofrane is so unique and mates well with the brown dial. No other brown isofranes out there that I know of or for that matter purchase! That with the limited run of a 100 makes this girl unique.


----------



## Mike D (Mar 30, 2006)

Wow, what a beauty! I saw that sales post and it was oh so tempting. Just got my BS100 SS and have the 77AS and a vintage 200m. I think there's a couple more ADs in my future.


----------



## amckiwi (Jul 20, 2012)

[QUOTE No other brown isofranes out there that I know of or for that matter purchase! That with the limited run of a 100 makes this girl unique.[/QUOTE]

Ponders what happens if we damage or wear out the supplied brown isofranes?
Maybe i should put my brown isofrane away as an investment lol
Stu


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Again Welcome aboard Danny and you watch looks great. Now enjoy it.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

amckiwi said:


> [QUOTE No other brown isofranes out there that I know of or for that matter purchase! That with the limited run of a 100 makes this girl unique.


Ponders what happens if we damage or wear out the supplied brown isofranes?
Maybe i should put my brown isofrane away as an investment lol
Stu[/QUOTE]

Forget Isofranes: Here's mine with a Mad Dog Baseball strap and a Rolko Bronze Buckle:!!::!!:


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

I love that DLC 100!

Wow, _stunning_.


----------

